# tape tech



## andy drysdale (May 22, 2013)

Has anyone used tape tech in corner finisher and what works better 3 inch slandered finisher or 3 inch easy roll finisher any help would be great full


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you check out this thread :whistling2:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tape-tech-tools-2664/


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

we use tt 3/3.5 easy roll with good results on the mudrunner


----------

